# No sound on Dell OptiPlex GX270



## Pyskaty (Nov 12, 2010)

Here, I have strange problem. I got new computer, it is Dell OptiPlex GX270 and I dont have sound. 

No missed drivers or yellow marks. It is not muted. I was looking for solution but didnt found anything. Hope, you can help.

Here is spec for my sound device.

Name: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Manufacturer: Analog Devices, Inc.
Status: OK
PNP Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_01511028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&FD
I/O Port: 0x0000EE00-0x0000EEFF
I/O Port: 0x0000EDC0-0x0000EDFF
Memory Address: 0xFEB7FA00-0xFEB7FBFF
Memory Address: 0xFEB7F900-0xFEB7F9FF
IRQ Channel: IRQ 17
Driver:
c:\windows\system32\drivers\smwdm.sys (5.12.01.3555, 532.25 KB (545,024 bytes), 12/2/2009 6:53 PM)

And, I am using Windows XP

Also, I have checked BIOS audio is enabled so there should be no problems.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test with another set of speakers or headphones. If it still doesn't work, return/exchange it or have it serviced under warranty. You shouldn't have to troubleshoot a new computer.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

You mean new to you. Your soundmax driver is here under audio,adi intergrated.
http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&ServiceTag=&SystemID=PLX_PNT_CEL_GX270&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
Download via your internet browser.
Uninstall Soundmax in add/remove programs, reboot, cancel the new hardware found wizard, install the driver from Dell.


----------



## Pyskaty (Nov 12, 2010)

That was close to solve my problem hitech,
I have downloaded dell driver,
uninstalled the soundmax,
rebooted,
cancelled new hardware wizard,
but when driver is installing it shows me such a error:
''The hda audio bus driver is required and not found''
and it stops.

Any suggestions?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you installing the R58182 from Dell? Have installed this on the same Dell with SP3. There is a workaround, making sure you are installing the correct driver.


----------



## Pyskaty (Nov 12, 2010)

Nope, R58182 is the driver that I had installed before and it wasnt working, the driver that I have downloaded from Dell and I am trying to install is R132379.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you get the R132379 by using your sevice tag No.? What service pack is installed?


----------



## Pyskaty (Nov 12, 2010)

Actually no - I didnt use my service tag number, i will do that now.
Service Pack:
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600


----------



## Pyskaty (Nov 12, 2010)

Pyskaty said:


> Actually no - I didnt use my service tag number, i will do that now.
> Service Pack:
> Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600


Cant edit previous post, so I have to create new one - sorry about that,

Now I have used my tag number and I found audio driver, but it looks like the one I used before. I dont think this is gonna help but I will install it anyway.

Yes, as I thought - this is the same driver, didnt helped. Do you have any other ideas?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

You can also go here and on the left side of page, click system configuraton.
http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx
enter your sevice tag and check original then current.


----------



## Pyskaty (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, I got it but what should I look for exactly? I dont see anything interesting there.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Just having you double check with your sevice tag. With soundmax uninstalled, Go to device manager, audio controller, right click, properties,details and post the Device Instance Id.


----------



## Pyskaty (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is Device Instance Id.
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_01511028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&FD

However, it is called Multimedia Audio Controller. Idk if that makes difference but you should know.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Then the R58182 soundmax driver is what is required.


----------



## Pyskaty (Nov 12, 2010)

I dont uderstand then, driver is installed, settings are ok and no sound. Sweet!


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Since you know that the speakers work and you are plugged into the correct port, I have seen from experience this before. The only thing to try is to plug the speakers into the front headphone jack. Otherwize basic PCI sound cards go for $25.


----------



## Pyskaty (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, I have connected my headphones to front jack and it was working, so there must be something wrong with my speakers. I was trying to connect them to front jack as well as to back (I have only three jacks on the back) in different combinations but it wasnt working. 
These are my speakers:
Creative SBS 5.1 560
http://support.creative.com/Product...RSET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_9303,VARSET=CategoryID:4

Should I change something in settings or maybe these speakers are not compatible for my sound card. What do you think?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If they work using the front jack and not the back jack, then the rear jack is faulty. You can continue to use the front, or simply get a new sound card.


----------

